

DeltaQL - a NodeJS datastore whose query results never get stale. - chrisdew
https://github.com/chrisdew/deltaql#readme

======
collint
looks like a neat API

The readme doesn't mention anything for conflict resolution. Do you have
anything planned for this?

~~~
chrisdew
Not initially, but later I intend to allow the Silos to accept 'wrapped-up'
transactions. I've previously worked with a DB-like system which allowed
historic transactions to be reversed-out. This requires that the updates to
the Silos become fine-grained - e.g. "update field 'foo' to the result of that
query plus two", rather than just updating 'foo' to 42. This will take a lot
of work, but will produce a system with very useful properties.

I want to focus on simply getting the core working first, without ACID
guarantees.

